# Bandit Chipper, What type oil Do you use in your Hydraulic system



## abdiver

I had assumed that my 200+ Bandit Chipper would use a good quality hyd oil. But I read somewhere that I should use a 10 wt engine oil ??? So please tell me what you are using
Thanks


----------



## F&Moutdoors

We run 10w30 in our 250xp. It says to run this on a decal on the machine


----------



## CalTreeEquip

It varies quite a bit. Motor oils and hydraulic oils have different properties. It depends on what that particular chipper came with and if past owners used the recommended oil. Bandits come with everything from 30w motor oil to aw100 hydraulic. For the most part aw46 or aw32 are the most common and that is what I will top off a tank with. But one never knows and it is not good to blend oils. It is good to change and flush the hydraulic oil every few hundred hours but this rarely gets done. If your oil is discolored or a little milky you might want to do that and then start new with AW46. Unless you are in a cold climate then I would go thinner like a 32. They also say its best to stick with the same brand oil since they all have different formulas.


----------



## abdiver

Thanks everyone, For some reason I was not notified of the replys, Yes I plan to Drain the oil in the hydraulic system as this is a new to me chipper I like to start out any used piece of equipt I buy with all new filters and lubes figured to drain system once I get the hyd system warmed up. In the mean time I will try to figure what is in the chipper now. Thanks again


----------



## CalTreeEquip

There is a filter screen at the bottom of the tank that the suction line connects to. Unscrew that and clean it. You may need to cut the suction line to 
get it off but it is easily replaced. Clean the filter. If its real dirty you may want to pull the tank and clean it as well. I'll dump a gal of diesel in there and swish it around. Then rinse with some of the hydro oil you drained out. Just let that oil settle in a bucket for a while and pore it off the top.
You really only need to do all this if the oil is obviously dirty or milky. If everything is pretty clean then you really don't even need to change it. I also use compressed air to push all the oil out of the system. Just disconnect the 1st pressure line and the line coming into the spin-on filter (napa 1551), open the control valve and blow it out. Refill with AW46, about 10 gallons I think.


----------



## abdiver

CalTreeEquip said:


> There is a filter screen at the bottom of the tank that the suction line connects to. Unscrew that and clean it. You may need to cut the suction line to
> get it off but it is easily replaced. Clean the filter. If its real dirty you may want to pull the tank and clean it as well. I'll dump a gal of diesel in there and swish it around. Then rinse with some of the hydro oil you drained out. Just let that oil settle in a bucket for a while and pore it off the top.
> You really only need to do all this if the oil is obviously dirty or milky. If everything is pretty clean then you really don't even need to change it. I also use compressed air to push all the oil out of the system. Just disconnect the 1st pressure line and the line coming into the spin-on filter (napa 1551), open the control valve and blow it out. Refill with AW46, about 10 gallons I think.


 Thanks


----------

